# Black Skunkworks Sheath for Spyderco Gunting needed!



## Guro Harold (Oct 19, 2003)

I need to buy a black Skunkworks sheath for the Bram's Spyderco Gunting.  Please contact Harold at harold@ncfcskaliusa.com if you have any in stock.

Note: I have tried the Skunksworks website link documented in the FMA Supplies sticky  located in the FMA forum already.  The link does not work.

Thanks.


----------



## Dijos (Oct 20, 2003)

Palusut-
Frank has been really busy, and is in the process of restructuring skunkworks.  The holsters have been hard to find for a little while now.  You can google for frank, or ask on CSSDSC.com, to see if anyone has them, or knows more than I do.  Hi to everyone on the forums.--Joe

Edited to add: but Bob Humelbaugh of Survival sheaths, and Mike Sastre of River City Sheaths also make variations, If you really want the original style version, I believe Martin Mueller has them at WWW.Gunting-museum.com, but he's in Germany.


----------



## Guro Harold (Oct 20, 2003)

Thanks alot Joe!!!


----------



## Dan Anderson (Oct 20, 2003)

Harold,

You like the Gunting, eh?  I find it a tasty little tool, mself.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------

